# Fish Dilemma



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, so this post will end up making me sound quite horrible, but bear with me.

We currently have a 190l tank. Its coldwater and although has a heater, its never been used. A while ago hubby and I decided we would probably get rid of the tank and as baby is now coming we need more room and so I would like it gone.

When we decided we wanted it gone, the decision was made that when a fish died, we wouldnt replace it, so we are now down to 2 fish - a goldfish and a pleco (yes I now know the pleco shouldnt be in cold water but when we bought it we were told this was fine). 

So this is where my dilemma is. The pleco is only 4 years old, about 6 inches long and I think has a good bit of life left in him yet. The goldfish however is 10 years old (I cant seem to get them past 10 years old so surprised he's still here) and both eyes are a little milky, so I think possibly a little blind.

We spoke to our local Maidenhead Aquatics about them. I feel REALLY bad about even considering rehoming but I also think thats best for the fish too. I don't have an issue with the pleco as I think that whomever would buy him would be made aware of the requirements needed (not like the store we originally bought him from). Its the goldfish I worry about. I know people are less concerned about conditions for goldfish and I dont want him to suffer, but feel he could have some good years left in him. 

How do you rehome a fish? And know its going to the right sort of place? and am I evil for even considering this???


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Try this place - http://www.fishrescueandwelfare.co.uk/phpBB3/index.php

They rescue fish and may have someone near to you that will be able to look after your goldfish


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks. The goldfish is definitely proving problematic. Funnily enough one of my neighbours wants the tank and will also take the plec (he already has a tropical tank but wants to upgrade). Its just finding something to do with the goldfish. I have emailed a number of places, but nothing


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh that is so sad  

Please persevere in finding your goldie a really good home with someone who knows what they are doing, there are so few people who dedicate the time, effort and resources that goldfish really need. It'd be awful if after a decade with you he ended up suffering. You don't mention what variety of goldfish he is- if he is a common/comet would it be worth seeing if there are any public places with a pond that might take him? You could also advertise him on practical fishkeeping forum. It's not really the time of year to transition an indoor fish to a pond though. My local botanical gardens has a large indoor goldfish pond. 

If you need the tank gone soon you can always keep over a bit of filter media and set the goldie up in a temporary tub tank whilst he waits rehoming.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Oh that is so sad
> 
> Please persevere in finding your goldie a really good home with someone who knows what they are doing, there are so few people who dedicate the time, effort and resources that goldfish really need. It'd be awful if after a decade with you he ended up suffering. You don't mention what variety of goldfish he is- if he is a common/comet would it be worth seeing if there are any public places with a pond that might take him? You could also advertise him on practical fishkeeping forum. It's not really the time of year to transition an indoor fish to a pond though. My local botanical gardens has a large indoor goldfish pond.
> 
> If you need the tank gone soon you can always keep over a bit of filter media and set the goldie up in a temporary tub tank whilst he waits rehoming.


I have been trying rescues but none have got back to me. I dont want to sell him, like you said he's 10 years old, I just want him to have a good home. We were at [email protected] today and talking with someone there and I mentioned it. He is interested in having him as has a large coldwater tank and the goldfish he has is 15, so think that may be the best option. Keep crying about it though. feel awful rehoming after 10 years, but dont think its fair to have a large tank with one fish in. He just seems so sad.

I also dont think a pond is an option. He's never been in one, always an indoor fish and like you said, its the wrong time of year for transition. In fact when I had a pond the fish came in for the winter.

He's a chinese goldfish. Bought him from a garden centre in Wales when i lived there. He's done quite well - in fact all the welsh fish lasted to about 8-10 years. The English ones seemed to go at about 5!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, it's a shame you're so far away, as I've just bought a 500L tank for my 3 goldfish so I've plenty of room for another fish or two.

It sounds like the person you met with the coldwater tank could give a good home though, which is good. Even though it's sad to have to rehome him after 10 years, he will hopefully be happier with a fishy friend


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

magpie said:


> Aw, it's a shame you're so far away, as I've just bought a 500L tank for my 3 goldfish so I've plenty of room for another fish or two.
> 
> It sounds like the person you met with the coldwater tank could give a good home though, which is good. Even though it's sad to have to rehome him after 10 years, he will hopefully be happier with a fishy friend


Yeah, I am watching him now and he just seems to sit there in the tank, not doing much, ever since the others died. I know some people say they dont need company, but he's had it for 9+ years so think it must be a little lonely.

If we had the room we would keep the tank, but we dont and to be honest we are really bad at remembering filter and water changes.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered (Sep 25, 2012)

No your not evil, the Plec will be acclimatised to cooler water so as you mentioned you would have to inform the new owner, as for the Goldfish you may struggle as milky eyes can be a sign of health problems. I would ask friends and relatives.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Tropical Fish Delivered said:


> No your not evil, the Plec will be acclimatised to cooler water so as you mentioned you would have to inform the new owner, as for the Goldfish you may struggle as milky eyes can be a sign of health problems. I would ask friends and relatives.


We found a home for him and he's doing well. I think the milky eyes are from when the water levels peaked a bit. Either way he's 10 and still going strong.

The plec is too. They left him a while to get used to the water and now he's fine - has taken over the tank and is now the boss!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Tropical Fish Delivered said:


> No your not evil, the Plec will be acclimatised to cooler water so as you mentioned you would have to inform the new owner, as for the Goldfish you may struggle as milky eyes can be a sign of health problems. I would ask friends and relatives.


A plec is a (hardy) tropical fish and needs tropical temperatures.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> A plec is a (hardy) tropical fish and needs tropical temperatures.


The plec went to someone who has a tropical tank.


----------

